# BMX Shop in München



## drunky-monkey (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo kennt einer von euch einen komponenten und empehlenswerten BMX shop in münchen so einer wo ich mir die bikes anschauen kann


----------



## Renegado (5. Mai 2005)

kA aber ich ha geschaut ihr habt ne BMX/Skate-Halle ...

Euro Skate

Im Elixia Gelände

Leopoldstraße 250

80807 München

Fon: 089 - 350 629 10

Frag doch dort ma ein paar Typen die wissen bestimmt wo ein Laden is und von den Leuten dorte kannste bestimmt uch mal mit einem High-End rad das haus rocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hügelfee (6. Mai 2005)

Da: http://www.360gradshop.de/
Und da: http://www.bmxshop.de/index_shop_ie.html


----------



## Flatpro (6. Mai 2005)

das heißt kompetenten


----------



## Munich-Biker (6. Mai 2005)

Renegado schrieb:
			
		

> kA aber ich ha geschaut ihr habt ne BMX/Skate-Halle ...
> 
> Euro Skate
> 
> ...




schön wärs, ist ne reine SKATE Halle


----------



## Renegado (6. Mai 2005)

Wusste ich nich    ich hab einfach ma nach ner Halle gesucht ! Entschuldigung das ich den thread gestört habe mit meinem sinnlosem post


----------



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

Ich suche immeroch einen Laden in münchen und keinen Internet-Shop es muss doch einen in münchen geben oder man ich bin voll verzweifelt


----------



## s1c (10. Mai 2005)

frag die locals!


----------



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

wen? wer ist das


----------



## s1c (10. Mai 2005)

die typen die in münchen bmx fahren!


----------



## Hügelfee (11. Mai 2005)

Hügelfee schrieb:
			
		

> Da: http://www.360gradshop.de/
> Und da: http://www.bmxshop.de/index_shop_ie.html


Des sind beides  "läden" der eine mehr der andere weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (12. Mai 2005)

drunky-monkey schrieb:
			
		

> Ich suche immeroch einen Laden in münchen und keinen Internet-Shop es muss doch einen in münchen geben oder man ich bin voll verzweifelt




bisse stonet oder was ?

360grad ist nen online shop und normaler laden...

lass mich raten, bist nen MTBler.


----------



## LittleDevil666 (19. Mai 2005)

BMX-Shop ist in Gräfelfing erreicht man problemlos mit der S-Bahn

360 Grad ist in Lohhof ist auch mit der S-Bahn erreichbar und man bekommt eine gute Auswahl und Beratung. ( Verkäufer fahren selber )


----------



## LittleDevil666 (19. Mai 2005)

360 Grad ist mehr Freestile 
BMX Shop ist mehr Race


----------



## Hauptsache Spaß (19. Mai 2005)

LittleDevil666 schrieb:
			
		

> 360 Grad ist mehr Freestile
> BMX Shop ist mehr Race


  Oh, da guck a mal, da hat sich doch mal wieder einer der alten Garde verirrt   

 Willkommen daheim  

Meld Dich zum biken, ich bin heiß


----------



## LittleDevil666 (20. Mai 2005)

Hauptsache Spaß schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, da guck a mal, da hat sich doch mal wieder einer der alten Garde verirrt
> 
> Willkommen daheim
> 
> Meld Dich zum biken, ich bin heiß



Was heist verirrt??? War neulich mit Volker und Jörg beim Dreckhügelspringen  
Die Sucht packt mich halt immer wieder


----------



## $$$JoNnY$$$ (8. Januar 2009)

BMX-Laden: 360Grad Sport Shop in Lohof(bei Unterschleißheim) Buchenstraße 6b, [email protected] , www.360shop.de
BMX-Halle: Private bmxhalle in Fürstenfeldbruck web:forum.tretlager.org , Moosfeldstraße 15, Emmering bei Eichenau S-bahn S8
Jonny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stirni (8. Januar 2009)

find ich gut nen 4 jahre alten thread auszugraben,wo die hälfte deines postes schon stand.

LEICHENSCHÄNDER!


----------



## Joppes (8. Januar 2009)

Wofür hat man gleich nochmal Galgen gemacht?


----------



## qam (8. Januar 2009)

Wie altmodisch, Guillotinen sind viel moderner.


----------



## Stirni (8. Januar 2009)

Güllotinen ?


----------

